# can albino hedgehogs go outside?



## awbat3 (Jun 2, 2011)

So after seeing so many cute summer pics of hedgehogs outside exploring grass lawns, my question is can Pirate, who is an albino hedgehog, go outside and play outside as well? I am so afraid of the sun hurting his eyes and skin. I'd love to take him out though,so he can smell so many new and interesting smells. If anyone has experience w/ albinos, please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

If the condtions are good he can go out.


----------



## awbat3 (Jun 2, 2011)

oh yay! i wanted to enter into your photo contest LarryT LOL It is nice and warm here, like 77-82 degrees. I'd probably take him out later, when the sun isn't so intense.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

awbat3 said:


> probably take him out later, when the sun isn't so intense.


That would be best.  Can't wait to see his pic for the contest  18 have entered already!


----------

